# Good Women's bow



## mdank20 (Nov 27, 2020)

Looking into getting my Girlfriend a compound bow. I've been thinking about getting a mission for her because of the adjustability. Any other recommendations would be awesome..Thanks!


----------



## Dilleytech (Dec 29, 2017)

You could start with a cheap diamond edge. Then upgrade to a bowtech Eva shockey gen 2 for the forever bow.


----------



## White_Horse (Jun 14, 2020)

Take her somewhere where she can try out bows and see what she likes...Mission Switch...Elite Ember....several of the Diamond bows....all possible options.


----------



## Jodester (Feb 29, 2020)

Agree with taking her to try some diamond or mission 1st
I started with diamond razors edge(used to see if I was going to enjoy hunting)
Then Bowtech Eva Shockey
Love them
Went and shot the 2021 Eva last week it is pretty sweet but cant drop the $$

When trying the more budget bows I noticed a huge difference once I added nice drop away rest and a stabilizer . Immediately felt smooth and groupings tight


----------



## My Two Cents (Jun 26, 2019)

I recommend taking your girlfriend to shoot some bows. I started with a Diamond Infinite Edge and now shoot an Avail. One of my daughters shoots Bowtech and another shoots Xpeditions and a PSE. Shooting is very different for different people. Show her different options but let her pick.


----------



## katayaga (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm new to archery and tried the Mission switch at my local shop, but opted for a Mathews Prima (I won't be quitting) and absolutely love it so far. Switch was much more adjustable and significantly less cost though!


----------



## Aubrey_K (Feb 6, 2021)

The Bowtech Carbon Rose would be a good starter bow!


----------



## dtoutdoors (Feb 14, 2021)

Started my wife out with a Bowtech Heartbreaker (which she loves!) to see if she would continue to enjoy the sport. Now that she is excelling and wanting to do more, we upgraded her the the Matthews Prima. PM if you want info on the Heartbreaker!


----------



## Utdesertfox (Feb 11, 2020)

Jodester said:


> Agree with taking her to try some diamond or mission 1st
> I started with diamond razors edge(used to see if I was going to enjoy hunting)
> Then Bowtech Eva Shockey
> Love them
> ...


What color was the Eva Shockey you were lucky enough to shoot and how did you like it over all. how about a mini review lol.


----------



## Jodester (Feb 29, 2020)

It was the grey
It is a nice bow but I shot my 2017 Eva then the Gen 2 back to back and it helped me realize how nice mine is. I shot them both on comfort 
The Gen 2 is a little heavier. 
I would definitely get it if money was no object.
Go shot it!


----------



## OldBlue (Mar 5, 2021)

Agree on letting your girlfriend shoot some and see what she likes. I just bought my wife the Hoyt Eclipse. She tried the Prima, but with 27.5" draw length it didn't fit her correctly. She tried the Elite Ember and Hoyt at the local shop. She really like the way the Eclipse felt - both weight and shooting. There was a Bowtech at another shop - she didn't shoot it though. My wife liked the weight, but not the way the grip felt. It's definitely a personal choice. 

Guess she picked the right bow for her - she robin-hooded her first arrow during tuning of her new Hoyt! It was only at about 12 ft, but I had to replace the arrow so guess that counts!


----------



## Alack6525 (Nov 27, 2019)

mdank20 said:


> Looking into getting my Girlfriend a compound bow. I've been thinking about getting a mission for her because of the adjustability. Any other recommendations would be awesome..Thanks!


What did you end up going with?


----------



## mdank20 (Nov 27, 2020)

Alack6525 said:


> What did you end up going with?


mission hype dtx for now


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

mdank20 said:


> mission hype dtx for now


That’s a good choice.


----------

